# Compiled list of spells w/o somatic components



## Psychotic Jim

I've been considering playing a fighter/mage type build, so I went and looked through all the spells that don't have somatic components (and thus don't cause arcane spell failure).  Thought it would same somebody else some time if I posted my list here.  These are all from the Pathfinder core rulebook, btw.  Please let me know of anything I missed or any errors I made.

The following are Sorcerer/Wizard spells:
0: Flare, Light
1: Feather Fall, Hold Portal, True Strike, Ventriloquism
2: Blindness/deafness, Blur, Knock
3: Displacement, Suggestion, Tongues
4: Dimension Door, Geas (lesser), Shout
5: Contact Other Plane, Teleport
6: Geas/Quest, Suggestion (Mass)
7: Phase Door, Power Word Blind, Teleport (Greater), Teleport Object, 
8: Charm Monster (Mass), Irresistible Dance, Power Word Stun, Shout (Greater)
9: Mage’s Disjunction, Power Word Kill, Prismatic Sphere, Teleportation Circle,  Time Stop, Wail of the Banshee

The following are Bard spells (note that bards can already cast their bard spells in light armor with no chance of arcane spell failure): 
Bard Spells
0: Flare, Light
1: Feather Fall, Ventriloquism
2: Blindness/deafness, Blur, Suggestion, Tongues
3: Displacement, Geas (Lesser)
4: Dimension Door, Shout
5: Suggestion (mass)
6: Charm Monster (mass), Irresistible Dance, Geas/quest, Shout (Greater)


----------



## Kaisoku

Nice!

Note that there's a few good metamagic combinations that might fill out some of those spell slots.

Such as:

_Quickened _True Strike, Teleport
_Heightened _Blindness/Deafness, Shout, Suggestion, Geas, etc.
_Empowered_/_Maximized _Shout
_Extended _Blur, Displacement, Geas, etc

However, if you are going to go with metamagic, then _Still Spell_ pretty much opens up a whole set of doors for you.

It's a shame there's no Still Spell metamagic rods.


----------



## Votan

Kaisoku said:


> It's a shame there's no Still Spell metamagic rods.




I dunno, metamagic rods did not do good things to the game in 3.5 D&D.  What can be a nice tool for some builds or sticky situations can also be a way to seriously power up spells.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You're actually following in my footsteps PJ (assuming, of course, you're looking beyond just Pathfinder)!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...-x-martial-arcanist-database.html#post5005467

However, do keep looking- there is always the chance I missed one.


----------



## Psychotic Jim

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You're actually following in my footsteps PJ (assuming, of course, you're looking beyond just Pathfinder)!
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...-x-martial-arcanist-database.html#post5005467
> 
> However, do keep looking- there is always the chance I missed one.




Hey, that's a pretty awesome resource! Didn't know somebody else had already done a lot of the legwork for 3.X. I caught a few spells there I missed that also don't have somatic components in Pathfinder (Flare, Feather Fall, and Charm Monster have now also been added.)

I cross referenced my list with the corresponding 3.5 spells and found a few spells w/o somatic components that were missing from your list for 3.5.  Here's what I found by level 
0: Light; 1: Hold Portal, Ventriloquism; 2: Suggestion, Tongues (both for bards); 3: Suggestion, Tongues (both for sorc/wiz); 9: Teleportation Circle


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thanks- I'll alter my list when I get the chance!


----------



## coyote6

Don't forget _dimension door_.

Sovelior's SRD has a handy spell search; you can search for spells without the somatic component, and get a fairly accurate list. It's only spells from the 3.5e SRD, of course, so it's probably not an exact match for PF.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just so we're clear- are those Pathfinder versions of spells or D&D versions?  If they're Pathfinder- assuming they differ from the D&D versions- I'll have to denote them as such in my database.


----------



## Psychotic Jim

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Just so we're clear- are those Pathfinder versions of spells or D&D versions?  If they're Pathfinder- assuming they differ from the D&D versions- I'll have to denote them as such in my database.




If you're asking regarding my own list in this thread, I created it from the Pathfinder core rulebook version of the spells. However, for the spells I mentioned two posts back as missing from your list I double checked the 3.5 D&D PHB versions and they have no somatic components, just like the Pathfinder versions.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Great- thanks for the info!


----------



## Psychotic Jim

The listing of bard spells has now been added (I did not initially include them since bards don't suffer from arcane spell failure due to wearing light armor.)

One thing I've noticed now, upon reflection, is that the oddball assortment of mage and bard spells they have a few trends.  First of all, there are two common themes: language/auditory themed spells (fitting, given the importance of the Verbal component) and teleportation spells.  Teleportation covers pretty much all of the Conjuration spells here (comprising 6 spells on the sorc/wiz spell list and 1 on the bard spell list).  

Enchantment is overrepresented here compared to the other spell schools.  It has between 2-3 times the spells of the schools that normally lord over the sorc/wiz spell list (transmutation, evocation, etc.). Enchantment's dominance doesn't really kick in until later levels, but when it does, it really does (check those power words!).  A high level arcane warrior who stuck to this list might consider picking up one or both of the Spell Focus (Enchantment) feats.


----------



## Psychotic Jim

Ok, so I'm thinking about other means to get around arcane spell failure. Another way to do an endrun around it is to cast the spells outside of combat and before donning armor.  Since donning armor takes time (anywhere from taking 5 rounds to don light armor hastily to 4 minutes with help from another character to fully don heavy armor), short term duration spells can't be used like this.  So I'm compiling a list of longer duration spells that are (potentially) useful in combat but can be cast before combat.  Problem is, there's a surprisingly large amount of spells that can be used in this way.  The list is about done, but I’m wondering how to organize it all.  Should the direct buff/support spells (resist energy, heroism, etc) be separated from the more indirect battlefield preparation spells (hallucinatory terrain, guards and wards, programmed image, the symbol spells, etc)?  Or should I post them all in the same list?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Ok, so I'm thinking about other means to get around arcane spell failure.




Other ways:
Taking lots of Reserve Feats.
Channeling spell energy via feats like Arcane Strike, Draconic Breath (Heritage), Celestial Sorcerer Lance (Heritage) or Infernal Sorcerer Howl (Heritage)
PrCls like SpellSword
Mithril Armor
Battle Caster Feat (only works for classes that already allow some arcane casting in armor)


----------



## coyote6

The _twilight_ armor special ability reduces ASF by 10%. I don't know if that made the transition to PF or not (it's in MIC, p. 15).


----------



## dammitbiscuit

Extremely comprehensive 3.5 list, for folks whose DM allows 3.5 spells.

http://community.wizards.com/go/thread/view/75882/19863658/No_Somatic_Component_Spell_List


----------



## Emirikol

Great work!


----------



## Psychotic Jim

*Long Term Buff Spells and Donning Armor*

	One of the figher-mage’s alternative to dealing with the  somatic component issue is to cast their buff spells before combat and outside of armor.  Spell duration is important here due to the time it takes to put on armor.  As pg. 153 of the Pathfinder core rules shows, it takes a while to get in and out of armor.  Donning the lightest of armors hastily takes at least 5 rounds (and donning hastily increases the armor check penalty by one and decreases the AC bonus by one.)  And with heavy armor, it will take 4 minutes (and help from another character!) to get suited up properly.  Thus, for all of a fighter-mage’s career, casting pre-combat buff spells with a duration of 1 round per caster level before donning armor will be a waste.   Spells having durations of 1 minute per caster level will likewise be impossible to use in this manner at lower levels and hard to use of at higher levels.  Of course, there are some resources (the Extend Spell feat, and the Extend Spell Metamagic Rod) that mitigates short durations, but not every party may have access to them

	It is for this purpose that I am collecting all of the longer duration buff and party support spells together.  By long duration, I mean 10 minutes per caster level or longer.  Now, the list below contains only buff spells or other spells that can directly support or assist the parties.  Long term duration spells that affect terrain (e.g.: illusory wall, wall of stone) or set traps (e.g.: the symbol spells) are not included. These are all from the Pathfinder core rulebook.

Long duration buff and other potentially useful pre-combat support spells (Sor/Wiz)

0:
*Light *(10 minutes/level)

1: 
*Comprehend Languages* (10 minutes/level, useful if your enemy is speaking in a secret or otherwise known language)
*Disguise Self* (10 minutes/level, useful for preparing ambushes)
*Endure Elements* (24 hours, only useful for enduring normal environmental  heat/cold only)
*Floating Disk* (1 hr/level, mostly useful as a stretcher) 
*Mage Armor* (1 hr/level, won’t stack with your own armor but may be cast on other party members or allies)
*Mount* (1 hr/level, mostly useful only if you expect you need rapid transport across the battlefield or you have a mounted combat character in the party)
*Unseen Servant* (1 hr/level, useful for very simple combat actions like retrieving dropped gear, administering potions to fallen allies, or for reloading crossbows)

2: 
*Continual Flame* (Permanent light source, but requires 50 gp ruby dust)
*False Life* (1 hr/level)
*Protection from Arrows* (1 hr/level)
*Resist Energy* (10 minutes/level)
*See Invisibility* (10 minutes/level)
*Spider Climb* (10 minutes/level)

3: 
*Daylight *(10 minutes/level)
*Heroism *(10 minutes/level)
*Keen Edge* (10 minutes/level)
*Magic Circle Against Chaos/Evil/Good/Law* (10 minutes/level)
*Magic Weapon, Greater* (1 hr/level)
*Phantom Steed* (1 hr/level, useful for the same reasons as Mount)
*Protection from Energy* (10 minutes/ level or until discharged)
*Tongues* (10 minutes/level, useful for communicating with summoned creatures)
*Water Breathing* (2 hrs/level spread across all the creatures you touch, obviously only useful if you’re going into aquatic environments)

4: 
*Animate Dead* (instantaneous effect that creates weak minions that last until destroyed, note the onyx gem material component of 25 gp/hit dice)
*Stoneskin *(10 minutes/level or until discharged, note the diamond dust material component costing 250 gp)

5: 
*Overland Flight* (1 hr/level)
*Permanency *(can make many spells Permanent, but both costs a lot and the Permanent spells can be dispelled) 
*Seeming *(12 hour duration disguise, works on entire party, good for preparing an ambush) 

6: 
*Contingency *(1 day/level, prepare one spell on you to be discharged at specified trigger, note expensive focus component of a ivory statue of you that costs 1000 gp)
*Heroism, Greater* (10 minutes/level)
*Veil *(concentration + 1 hr/level, works on an area of subjects, useful for a trap or confounding enemies)

7:  
*Spell Turning* (10 minutes/level until expended)

8: 
*Mind Blank* (24 hours)
*Moment of Prescience* (1 hr/level until discharged)
*Polymorph Any Object *(duration varies, turn an item or ally into a more favorable form)
*Protection from Spells* (10 minutes/level, note 500 gp diamond dust material component and 1000 gp diamond focus component)

9: 
*Foresight *(10 minutes/level)
*Shapechange *(10 minutes/level, note 1,000 gp jade circlet focus)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

This thread is a terrific resource for my Fighter/Sorceror/Dragon Disciple character. 

Thank you!


----------



## Psychotic Jim

Good to hear people are still getting some use out of it.  It occurs to me that since this core was made, a lot more spells were put into the game with all the various splat books. I'll get around to updating this thread with more sorcerer wizard and bard spells as well as for the various other arcane caster classes.


----------



## Psychotic Jim

Okay, did a quick search through the spells of the various noncore Pathfinder RPG hardback books using the databases of Combat Manager and found a few more spells that don't have somatic components. They are post below, organized by book and then by spell levels.  These are all sorcerer and wizard spells.

Sorcerer/Wizard Spells Without somatic components (non-core)

*Advanced Player’s Guide*:  0th- Spark , 1st-flare burst, 5th: planar adaptation, 9th: fiery body

*Ultimate Magic* 2nd: blood transcription, steal voice, vision of hell, 5th-echolocation, 6th-icy crystal teleport, 7th-resonating word, 9th-interplanetary teleport

*Ultimate Combat*:  1st-Liberating Command, 4th- Tongues (Communal)


----------

